

Xobni's Facebook app replaces Facebook messaging with email - brezina
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/08/02/email-me-instead-for-facebook/

======
rkabir
I wonder how many page views facebook will lose if everyone uses e-mail
[again] instead of facebook messages.

~~~
ashu
not many, i would think... a lot of facebook's usage is driven by the need to
have "public" communication - like the Wall, for example.

------
litepost
Wow! We're about to launch our Facebook app as well...
<http://www.litepost.com> <http://mail.litepost.com>

------
jamiequint
Nice app, only issue might be the fact that this will make emails susceptible
to harvesting if it gets widespread adoption, which is why Facebook probably
made theirs show as an image in the first place.

------
crxnamja
Would this be called news ycomb spam. 42 points. yea right this is a hot
story.

~~~
pg
I looked and all the votes are from legit accounts. I often see stuff getting
upvotes from sockpuppets, but there is no sign of that here. I think it's
simply that a lot of readers of this site know the Xobnis.

~~~
brezina
I thought news.yc'ers would appreciate the hack. The new FB platform left this
opportunity wide open.

------
alex_c
Very cool, and very simple... I wonder if Facebook will appreciate it though
;)

------
gaborcselle
OMG! OMG! This is, like, the best thing ever.

~~~
richcollins
heh ;)

------
dhouston
looks great guys!

------
chris
awesome!

